

Ask HN: Learning front-end dev - dfriedmn

I've been teaching myself front end development (html, css, javascript); until now I've been using a hodge-podge of sources, but am looking for the best coherent source(s) that include beginner to advanced material.  Any suggestions?
======
gchandrasa
\- <http://htmldog.com/>

\- <http://www.alistapart.com/>

